# HalfMoon Lk 6/10



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I need directions to the launch if anyone can give them. I'll be coming out North Territorial.

Hopefully I'll have my Daughter with me this week. Thursday is her last day of school, so Mom should let her stay out a little later.

See ya at the launch! 

Doug


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It's been a while but North Territorial (east or west depending on where you are coming from) to Hankerd Rd. North on Hankerd to the park with the launch. I always miss the entrance as it sits on a blind curve but you'll see the park after you pass it. 

That's as I remember it anyways. Good luck.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*yep turn on hankerd and your there. will be there early i think scottyhoover is coming from flint town to join us. hey msuiceman you coming to this one always a spot in someones boat for ya. as of now i have thursday off so we might be out by 3 or so depending on scotty's arrival weather looks goofey 80-90 today 80-90 wednesday then high 69 thursday wonder what it will do to the fishing*


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Glad to see my memory isn't going yet. I hear that's the second thing to go.:yikes: :lol: 

It's somewhat small but difficult to fish at times because of it's depth and pleasure boaters, especially on weekends. When the pleasure boats and dog days of summer come along the fish will sink to great depths. The nice thing is that it's part of a chain of lakes so if the pleasure boaters get bad you can always head for another lake.

Enjoy fellas.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

gunrod, glad to hear you've only had 'one' thing go!..lol..........Now, pm me, with all the likely areas for a keeper on the chain....i need the help to compete with all these 'pros' on thursday nite!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Wish I could help you there. We had a crappie hole that was only good around Memorial Day but couldn't find them too well later so we would move to Patterson for Pike. Pretty much anywhere on Patterson was good for Pike as the whole lake is full of weeds. Good Luck.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

where is the nearest lounge to the launch site? just incase 'we' lizards have to take respite from mother nature!


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I sure hope it doesn't rain all afternoon too. Oh well we've decided we are fishing in through anyway. Raingear may be in order. See you guys out there this afternoon. Jimbobway i'm going to try to call you later this morning but yes I am going to bring the 4horse engine.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

shametamer said:


> where is the nearest lounge to the launch site? just incase 'we' lizards have to take respite from mother nature!


Dam SIte Inn, in Hell...GOOD burgers too lol about 2 miles from the launch


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

funny story, I usually have no idea where i'm at when ozzgood takes me fishing...last weekend i say 'why does that guys sign say 'hell supports our troops''......he says 'cuz we're in hell' I say damn I thought hell was in the UP or something. Ok now if you know where that sign is thats one of the bass hotspots  We're gonna make a 2mile run, gotta get to the fish ya know !


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Judging from our 'catch' on thursdays, i figured i was fishin in hell each week!..lol.......And if fishin isn't a dam sight better,i'll be dining at the 'dam site' more often!..thanks trailfndr!


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Just a suggestion about the Damn site Inn... LEAVE THE WOMEN ALONE in there...Great place to eat and drink in...But one of the better places NOT to get into a fight in..


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

man there goes all the fun


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

gee, i grew up frequenting the 'west fort tavern' and 'elephant room'.............I'm a world champion at crawling under tables and chairs( to get the hell outa there, when the action starts!)..lol


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

We just fixed a car for the owner of the Dam Site, his name is Michael Hickey & it was his young daughters car a new dodge neon, didn't want to turn in an insurance claim & have the rates go through the roof. We fixed and then he wanted to teach her a lesson & left the darn thing here for six weeks before picking up & paying the bill.
Yes it used to be known for fights especially on the weekends, popular with the biker crowd.
They have a website but don't remember it exactly.


----------



## Noonan (Jan 22, 2003)

I am hoping to get out there tonight, looks like baseball games are going to be cancelled. Does anybody have extra room in their boat? 

- Noonan


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Raining like hell hear :lol: 3:30
Better bring your rain gear, I may need some Jack D to get me through


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry I bailed out early tonight folks but I had my daughter. She hung tough in the rain for a while but once the wind picked up a bit she wanted to leave. 

On the good side we both caught several nice Gills and a couple sub legal Bass. She got one about 12-13 inches so she thinks shes ready to "go pro" :lol: 

Heard another phantom calling out for the M-Sportsman but when I answeed his calls I got no response.

Can't wait to hear the results of the big weigh in.

Just a thought........ Seeing how we all keep declining the money at the end of the night, maybe we could donate it to the site.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Was a rough night all the rain ..scotty and chad(ozzgood) 1st to arrive and they were gone thru the chain..up to hiland lake.walleye wench and i were next..took the tour all the connecting channels have ample water..we were followed by gillgitter and daughter, dr. wink and jimbobway..everyone caught fish........bass pike gills crappie...unofficial winner was scotty hoover! Yea Scotty....chad says the bucketmouth measured about 16 inches..scotty said it was closer to 16 pounds!..lol..with the exception of one other solo fisherman..the m/s guys had the whole chain to ourselves.rain never eased until we pulled boats(figures) Wench managed a Fat, i mean a real fatty northern, that scaled only 22 1/4 inches..mine were smaller..jim took a number of crappie chad and scotty had the greatest variety,catching at least one of each...wally captured the gills.Jim brought us smoked rainbow to feast on, scotty brought a kicker motor for jim. As far as specific tactics take your choice, the fish came on a number of presentations and depths...Scotty/chad took their fish from hiland ,as did wally...jim and ourseleves managed a few from half moon and the pike from bruin....logged 14+ miles touring the chain...deer sightings, lots of turtles, herons,etc............we're still lookin for a trophy or limit type situation..congrats to scotty....on to tipsico!............the dropoffs are severe and the shallows plentiful on this chain..weeds were light, except in the back bays..lots of no wake areas...water temp was 74....the keeper bass came on a rubber worm!


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I love the attention to detail in shametamer's posts. A good time was had by all and it was nice meeting you guys. Talk about nasty conditions but we survived and fished it through, being the tough guys that we are. I caught a few bass with only one having any size. Ozzgood thought he'd tangle with a pike on his ice fishing rod (oops i mean his 4'8" summer fishing pole). And it never fails, we still saw some bikinis on a cold rainy day. Did i mention it was nasty out there? Most bass were caught on what I call the 'wild bill special' worm with a 3/0 hook. Thats a 7inch culprit for those not in the know, blue or white were the colors. Also had some takers on white spinnerbaits. 

jimbobway's smoked fish was excellent too. hopefully i can skip out of work again and get down to the next lake with you fellas and lady. 

The only part of my hair that was exposed to the rain now feels like straw, there's something not right about that.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

sorry i didnt make it guys. i planned on it till we had a big breakdown at work and i didnt get out till late. at least i see my legend lives on with a lure rig named after me.lol

so wheres the fishing gonna be next week?


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

At Tipsico lake
Roughly north of M-59 & east of US 23 I'll Start a new thread with Directions on Monday.

Hopefully the weather will cooperate, rumor had it you wern't there last night is because you were a fair weather fisherman. Glad you set the record straight.

Wally


----------

